

ExpressJS sold by TJ to StrongLoop - WickyNilliams
https://github.com/strongloop/express/issues/2264#issuecomment-50567002

======
talles
_Sold_ or he just gave away? There was actually money involved?

------
WhitneyLand
Since it's an MIT license what was sold? The trademark?

~~~
_jmar777
So far I gather that the expressjs.com domain, the GitHub repo, and the npm
module were transferred to StrongLoop's control. I don't believe that Express
is actually trademarked (and likely isn't trademarkable at all, being such a
common dictionary word).

------
abrkn
They probably get the npm name

~~~
centrinoblue
fyi: [http://strongloop.com/strongblog/tj-holowaychuk-
sponsorship-...](http://strongloop.com/strongblog/tj-holowaychuk-sponsorship-
of-express/)

